# Mid-Century Modern record player gutted and retrofitted with Crossfire Gaming HTPC



## tominhistower (Dec 8, 2010)

]Here's my new HTPC.  It's an old Zenith record player from around 1963 (still iffy).  Got it from a friend who was moving to Arizona for 10 bucks. Record player was mostly shot/unsalvageable and amp had all but one toob burnt out. After much thought and argument on whether it was good enough "stand-alone furniture" with myself and my better half, I decided to gut it and throw my gawdy gaming pc in it.... here's the rundown.

FLICKR SET







EDIT: lifted the stupid privacy restrictions, now you can check out my work. Will post more as progress continues...


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 8, 2010)

interesting, but pics arnt loading


----------



## tominhistower (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn total noob holdthephone


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 8, 2010)

Holding...


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2010)

You are using HTML code, not VB code.  Should be like this:


```
[*IMG]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5002/5242383721_728d577a85.jpg[/*IMG]
```

(take out the *)

to get this:


----------



## Maban (Dec 8, 2010)

I sure would love to do that with my phono/8-track cabinet.


----------



## tominhistower (Dec 8, 2010)

can you see my flickr set?  Totally new to sharing photos besides just facebook...facepalm!


----------



## Maban (Dec 8, 2010)

Says the following:

This page is private.

Oops! You don't have permission to view this page.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 8, 2010)

tominhistower said:


> can you see my flickr set?  Totally new to sharing photos besides just facebook...facepalm!



try hosting at www.techpowerup.org


----------



## tominhistower (Dec 8, 2010)

BTW all the other photos are in lifehacker's desktop show and tell just put em up. Sorry for being such an html/forum/noob...noob


----------



## tominhistower (Dec 9, 2010)

Just posted in the case mod gallery under "1960's zenith..."


----------

